# For everyone waiting for a deal on U-he products



## Wes Mayhall (Dec 22, 2022)

Native Instruments has a deal for you! Diva for $89.50, Hive for $74.50. Merry Christmas!!

Edit: didn't mean to imply the discounts were only for these two synths - it appears to be the whole U-he catalog. Go ahead, click the link. Click it.


----------

